# The Featherfin Species Ritual Video



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Took this today, they build a huge bit around a foot wide, all the way down as far as can go, and then try to lure a female in


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

What size tank are they in? I always thought featherfins needed a fairly large tank to even bother with digging a pit. 

Larry Vires


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

sounds kinda like my ritual as well


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Girth,
trying to lure females into a pit, or flirting with fish???


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL

yea they were in a 75g, then 110g, then 210g, then back to 75g which they been breeding in. I have been waiting to get 125g setup for them just gotta make space yet, male is constantly colored up and fanning.

Have a group of 4m/5f, females have held handful of times but only for few days, I'm in no hurry for fry, gonna let them keep tryin til female gets it down...


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

pleco_breeder said:


> Girth,
> trying to lure females into a pit, or flirting with fish???


a little bit of both


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Osiris said:


> LOL
> 
> females have held handful of times but only for few days


maybe your females took the short bus to school! :console:


----------

